# The Faith interview!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All credit goes to interviewer Joep Van Esch and Faith Granger.



> *1. Why and when did you start with Betta splendens? *
> In 1997 I battled some serious health problems and bettas were incidental in getting me on the road to recovery: I accidentlly wandered inside a pet store and saw a very pretty butterfly betta. I decided to buy it to lift my spirits up a bit. Soon I decided he was probably feeling quite lonely and bought him a female friend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i tried finding the episode she was featured on, but couldn't. x-X checking youtube.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> i tried finding the episode she was featured on, but couldn't. x-X checking youtube.


 It was on her site but the link won't work anymore.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: i can't find that episode anywhere. ;A: it makes me sad. i wanna see what was said.

>.>; i know AP's Pets 101 segment on bettas says they can be kept in bowls, as long as the temp stays in the upper 70's.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> D: i can't find that episode anywhere. ;A: it makes me sad. i wanna see what was said.
> 
> >.>; i know AP's Pets 101 segment on bettas says they can be kept in bowls, as long as the temp stays in the upper 70's.


 She only talked about their agressiveness...she focused on the alpha dominance.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o.0 then what was that whole interview for? :lol:

wonderful interview, though. is she still selling? or taking a break? :< i can't find anything on her site.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luimeril said:


> o.0 then what was that whole interview for? :lol:
> 
> wonderful interview, though. is she still selling? or taking a break? :< i can't find anything on her site.


 She's not breeding anymore  I hope she comes back...I'd kill for some her fish.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Her site was always amusing to read at school. I dreamed about owning some of her fish. They were beautiful!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: i hope she comes back, too! i adore some of her bettas! she has colors that you don't see very often!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would love to have a Holy Grail!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I would love to have a Holy Grail!


 Holy Grail, Red Cardinal, Cambodians.....so many I can name.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

She's a great breeder. I hope she comes back soon. She had so many lovely fish... I was especially partial to the Lemon Meringues, were they called? I would LOVE to have a yellow betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> She's a great breeder. I hope she comes back soon. She had so many lovely fish... I was especially partial to the Lemon Meringues, were they called? I would LOVE to have a yellow betta.


 She is my inspiration! Her site has saved my butt a million times!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to have a red cardinal, too.


----------

